# [SOLVED] Audio Latency even with ASIO or WaveRT



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,
I'm doing multitrack recording on my laptop and am getting some unexpected latency. Even with different driver systems (WaveRT in Mixcraft and ASIO4all in Reaper) there's an audible delay in software monitoring. Both programs report lag of < 6ms but it sounds like a slapback echo which means (I'm guessing) more like 40/50ms.
Replaced the driver with the latest from Realtek, made no difference. All sound effects and system sounds have been disabled in Realtek and Windows.
I know I should be using an outboard A/D box, but mobility is an issue. 
Thanks for reading,
z.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Audio Latency even with ASIO or WaveRT*

Sounds like a normal issue when dealing with live monitoring/recording. I don't know that there is anything you can do aside from using external hardware.


----------



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello to anyone reading,
I did get this solved: when I rechecked, it turned out the new Realtek audio driver hadn't installed after all. Dogg's right that latency is just part of the recording game, but most humans can't detect any delay less than about 12-15ms. If your software is showing 3ms but sounds like a slapback echo, something's wrong. 
One reason people like to record on Mac is just plain old stability: there are hundreds of new PC models every year, and by the time each one of them gets designed, built, shipped and sold, the drivers are already out of date. It can be done, but if you're like me (ie. crazy and/or cheap), and plug a guitar straight into a laptop, you've gotta do your homework and make sure Windows, your soundcard, ASIO4all and your DAW are properly configured and up-to-date.


----------

